# New Induction light



## Hushpuppy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey  I have heard others on here talking about the Induction lights and how great they are supposed to be. I just went on Plant Lighting Hydroponics.com and was looking at some stuff and saw that they now offer a new Induction light fixture: hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/brotherhood-ibeam-induction-grow-light-300w-p-4008.html
I looked at the specs on it but wasn't impressed. It says that it is comperable to a 600wHPS but is only 300w, but it only puts out less than 28,000 lumens and the efficacy is 96 lumens per watt.


----------



## g041579 (May 10, 2013)

I bought a 400 pro a year ago from these guys, which they don't manufacture any more. I replaced a 400 hps with this and it kicked it's ***.
It's a year old with no problems and my grow is just as robust as the first
month.

http://www.inda-gro.com/


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 11, 2013)

even if it does match a 600watt. 650$ is doublt what you would pay for a 600watt hps


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 11, 2013)

If it gets popular enough the prices will come down. If it is delivering on the claims then it will become a more costwise lighting system and grow in popularity.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 12, 2013)

they supposedly last forever without much of a drop in efficiency so wont cost for new bulbs. maybe its got a better par rating than a 300watt hps?


----------



## 911reagan (May 12, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> even if it does match a 600watt. 650$ is doublt what you would pay for a 600watt hps



more than double , you can get a 600 watt apollo horticulture 600 watt digital ballast, gull wing dimpled reflector mh and hps bulb, ratcheting hangars and timer for only 150$. plus it has a 5 year warranty and the ballast has an internal fan to cool it i measured it with my laser thermometer never went above 83 farenheit.


----------



## samarta (Oct 13, 2018)

Could anyone give me a general idea of the heat of a 200w induction light compared to 3-150w cfls?


----------



## g041579 (Dec 28, 2018)

samarta said:


> Could anyone give me a general idea of the heat of a 200w induction light compared to 3-150w cfls?[/QUOTE
> 
> I had a 400 watt inda-gro and it put out some heat, I went with some cob LEDs for a replacement. Check out Rapidled to see what I mean. I build my own LEDs and spent about $280 for a vero 3 cob setup 225 watts. It out perform my induction light big time.
> At the bottom of their web page is their university which breaks down  LEDs and how  efficient  they are. I'm not pushing  this  site just a heads up.
> There are other sites  on the web to check out, but LEDs run a lot cooler than induction and out perform hids . I hope  this  helps


----------

